# Rescues in Shelters



## kerribear's golden kids

*Abby Puppy in Granbury, Tx shelter*

*Photos*







*Abby*


Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix]
Sex: Female
Age: Young
Size: Large
*From: Friends for Animals Adoption Shelter *

Email the adoption organization
 Click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About Abby*

This is one of 8 puppies in this litter. She is absolutely adorable. She is about 8-9 weeks old. 
var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += 'This is one of 8 puppies in this litter. She is absolutely adorable. She is about 8-9 weeks old.\n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();This is one of 8 puppies in this litter. She is absolutely adorable. She is about 8-9 weeks old.This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
*My Contact Info*

*Friends for Animals Adoption Shelter *

Granbury, TX

Phone: 817-326-3647
Email: [email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Analea in Copperas Cove, Tx shelter*

*Photos*







*analea*


Breed: Golden Retriever
Sex: Female
Age: Adult
Size: Medium
*From: Copperas Cove Animal Control *

Email the adoption organization
 Click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About analea*

Hi, my name is analea. I love to be petted and loved so please take me home today. 
var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += 'Hi, my name is analea. I love to be petted and loved so please take me home today.\n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();Hi, my name is analea. I love to be petted and loved so please take me home today.
*My Contact Info*

*Copperas Cove Animal Control *

Copperas Cove, TX

Phone: 254-547-5584
Email: [email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Woogie Golden Mix in Burleson, Tx Shelter*

*Photos*






   
*Woogie*

Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix]
Sex: Male
Age: Young
Size: Large
ID: 7741
*From: City of Burleson Animal Services *

Email the adoption organization
 Click on thumbnails to enlarge, or click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About Woogie*


Woogie is just a doll! He is calm and sweet. He gets along very well with other dogs and the kiddos. He plays gently and loves to go for walks- He does need leash training but has a real good start! ( he pulls). You can see by his golden humble eyes that he is a gentlman of a pup. You can meet him at...The Burleson Shelter is open Tuesday - Friday, 11 a.m. - 6 p.m. and on Saturday, 11 a.m. to 4 p.m. Please come by and visit or call us at 817-447-5426.
Woogie is just a doll! He is calm and sweet. He gets along very well with other dogs and the kiddos. He plays gently and loves to go for walks- He does need leash training but has a real good start! ( he pulls). You can see by his golden humble eyes that he is a gentlman of a pup. You can meet him at... The Burleson Shelter is open Tuesday - Friday, 11 a.m. - 6 p.m. and on Saturday, 11 a.m. to 4 p.m. Please come by and visit or call us at 817-447-5426. *My Contact Info*

*City of Burleson Animal Services *

Burleson, TX

Phone: 817-447-5426
Email: [email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Oso in Ft. Worth, Tx Shelter*

Now in a Rescue..Thank you Missylink for letting us know this...

   
*Oso*

Breed: Golden Retriever
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Large
ID: 0800937
*From: City of Fort Worth Animal Care and Control Division *

Email the adoption organization
 Click on thumbnails to enlarge, or click image above to see the largest available image. 

*All About Oso*

Oso is a sweet 3 year old Golden Retriever boy. 

ADOPTION PROCESS: The process of adoption entails you coming to the Animal Shelter and filling out an adoption application. You must be 18 years of age, and provide photo identification. The adoption fee is $70.00 for dogs and $50.00 for cats. This fee includes the following: first set of vaccinations, a voucher for a rabies vaccines, a voucher toward the spay/neuter, a microchip, and a heartworm test. The adopted pet must be spayed/neutered and given a rabies vaccination by your veterinarian within a date specified in the adoption agreement. 

SHELTER HOURS: The following are hours that the Animal Shelter is open for the public to view adoptable animals: Monday-Friday: Noon-6:00 p.m.; Saturday & Sunday: Noon-5:00 p.m. 

**Because this is a public animal shelter that serves a large number of animals, we unfortunately cannot hold adoptable pets for a long time....please come meet the animal you are interested in soon!** 

This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
*My Contact Info*

*City of Fort Worth Animal Care and Control Division *

Fort Worth, TX

Phone: 817-392-3737
Email: [email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Jeremy in Arlington Tx, shelter*

8/27/07 Email update:
He is still here.​ 
I am contacting the rescue again in the area.

  
*129650 JEREMY*

Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix]
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Large
ID: 129650 A33









*From: Arlington Animal Services *

Email the adoption organization
 Click on thumbnails to enlarge, or click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About 129650 JEREMY*

A bit shy when meeting new people and also somewhat insecure, Jeremy needs someone to nurture him. He arrived at the shelter as a stray and was very frightened when "caught." But, step into Jeremy's kennel, speak softly to him and stroke his fur gently and you'll be rewarded! This guy stole my heart when he raised his head and looked at me with eyes that spoke what is in his heart; love! Please come to the shelter to meet Jeremy in person; he wants so desperately to trust "humans" and make new friends; with the right owner Jeremy will shine! 



Since the majority of our animals are strays, our volunteers have written what they have observed. If you are interested in this dog, please come to the shelter and spend time with this dog in our play area. Be sure to bring the dogs Cage # and ID #, there are 3 Kennel Buildings. 




To learn our address, adoption fees and viewing hours, please see our Home Page here on Petfinder, by clicking on our name on the previous page.




**Because this is a public animal shelter that serves a large number of animals, we unfortunately cannot hold adoptable pets for an an extended period of time....hurry and meet your future companion soon!** 

var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += 'A bit shy when meeting new people and also somewhat insecure, Jeremy needs someone to nurture him. He arrived at the shelter as a stray and was very frightened when \"caught.\" But, step into Jeremy\'s kennel, speak softly to him and stroke his fur gently and you\'ll be rewarded! This guy stole my heart when he raised his head and looked at me with eyes that spoke what is in his heart; love! Please come to the shelter to meet Jeremy in person; he wants so desperately to trust \"humans\" and make new friends; with the right owner Jeremy will shine!\n'; contents += '\n'; contents += '



Since the majority of our animals are strays, our volunteers have written what they have observed. If you are interested in this dog, please come to the shelter and spend time with this dog in our play area. Be sure to bring the dogs Cage # and ID #, there are 3 Kennel Buildings. 




To learn our address, adoption fees and viewing hours, please see our Home Page here on Petfinder, by clicking on our name on the previous page.




**Because this is a public animal shelter that serves a large number of animals, we unfortunately cannot hold adoptable pets for an an extended period of time....hurry and meet your future companion soon!** 
\n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();A bit shy when meeting new people and also somewhat insecure, Jeremy needs someone to nurture him. He arrived at the shelter as a stray and was very frightened when "caught." But, step into Jeremy's kennel, speak softly to him and stroke his fur gently and you'll be rewarded! This guy stole my heart when he raised his head and looked at me with eyes that spoke what is in his heart; love! Please come to the shelter to meet Jeremy in person; he wants so desperately to trust "humans" and make new friends; with the right owner Jeremy will shine!



Since the majority of our animals are strays, our volunteers have written what they have observed. If you are interested in this dog, please come to the shelter and spend time with this dog in our play area. Be sure to bring the dogs Cage # and ID #, there are 3 Kennel Buildings. 




To learn our address, adoption fees and viewing hours, please see our Home Page here on Petfinder, by clicking on our name on the previous page.




**Because this is a public animal shelter that serves a large number of animals, we unfortunately cannot hold adoptable pets for an an extended period of time....hurry and meet your future companion soon!** 

*My Contact Info*

*Arlington Animal Services *

Arlington, TX

Phone: 817-451-3436
Email: [email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Daisy in McKinney, Tx SPCA*

*Daisy*



Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix]
Sex: Female
Age: Adult
Size: Large
ID: 2903665
*From: SPCA of Texas - McKinney *

Email the adoption organization
 Click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About Daisy*

I am a one-year-old female Golden Retriever mix. My previous owner had too many animals and couldn’t keep me. I was surrendered to the SPCA of Texas on August 10. I am submissive, gentle and shy in new situations. I will flourish in a nurturing home with lots of love. Please come visit me today!

var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += 'I am a one-year-old female Golden Retriever mix. My previous owner had too many animals and couldn’t keep me. I was surrendered to the SPCA of Texas on August 10. I am submissive, gentle and shy in new situations. I will flourish in a nurturing home with lots of love. Please come visit me today!















Our organization offers 24PetWatch microchips, which include free registration into the 24PetWatch pet recovery service. For more information call 1-866-597-2424

This pet also comes with 30 days of pre-paid pet health insurance. For more information please visit ShelterCare Pet Insurance Programs or call 1-866-375-PETS.
\n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();I am a one-year-old female Golden Retriever mix. My previous owner had too many animals and couldn&rsquot keep me. I was surrendered to the SPCA of Texas on August 10. I am submissive, gentle and shy in new situations. I will flourish in a nurturing home with lots of love. Please come visit me today!

Our organization offers 24PetWatch microchips, which include free registration into the 24PetWatch pet recovery service. For more information call 1-866-597-2424

This pet also comes with 30 days of pre-paid pet health insurance. For more information please visit ShelterCare Pet Insurance Programs or call 1-866-375-PETS.

This pet has been altered. 
*My Contact Info*

*SPCA of Texas - McKinney *

McKinney, TX

Phone: 972-562-7297
Email: [email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Chamelle Golden Mix in Dallas, Tx. Shelter*

*Email said she was showing signs of Distemper so they let her go to the Bridge on Friday 8/24/07! *
*Bless you Chamelle, Rest in Peace and have fun at the Bridge...*

   
*Chamelle*

Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix]
Sex: Female
Age: Young
Size: Large
*From: Forney Road Shelter *

Email the adoption organization
 Click on thumbnails to enlarge, or click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About Chamelle*

CHAMELLE IS A 7 MONTH OLD GOLDEN RETRIEVER MIX SHE WEIGHS 40 LBS 
var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += 'CHAMELLE IS A 7 MONTH OLD GOLDEN RETRIEVER MIX SHE WEIGHS 40 LBS\n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();CHAMELLE IS A 7 MONTH OLD GOLDEN RETRIEVER MIX SHE WEIGHS 40 LBSThis pet is up to date with routine shots. 
*My Contact Info*

*Forney Road Shelter *

Dallas, TX

Phone: 214-670-8246
Email: karen.o'[email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Ivory Champion in Okmulgee, Ok*

*Got an email from them on 8/24. He is with his family but needs to be re-homed due to a death in the family. They are going to double check with the family and get back to me...*


*Ivory Champion*


Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix]
Sex: Female
Age: Adult
Size: Large
ID: clark
*From: Okmulgee Humane Society *

Email the adoption organization
 Click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About Ivory Champion*

I'm about 5 years old and very sweet. My owner has gotten very ill and can no longer care for me. I'm neutered and current for shots. To see me or for more information call my owner, 918-756-6009. 
var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += 'I\'m about 5 years old and very sweet. My owner has gotten very ill and can no longer care for me. I\'m neutered and current for shots. To see me or for more information call my owner, 918-756-6009.\n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();I'm about 5 years old and very sweet. My owner has gotten very ill and can no longer care for me. I'm neutered and current for shots. To see me or for more information call my owner, 918-756-6009.This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 
*My Contact Info*

*Okmulgee Humane Society *

Okmulgee, OK

Phone: 918-759-2000
Email: [email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Roy in Wolfe City, Tx Shelter*

*8/27/07*
*Just checked the list, he is still in this shelter! Can anyone in the area help him out. I have not heard back from any rescues on him!*

   
*Roy*

Breed: Golden Retriever
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Large









*From: Frank Barchard Animal Shelter - CHA *

Email the adoption organization
 Click on thumbnails to enlarge, or click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About Roy*

My name is Roy. I really don't like loud noise much. I have my reasons. I behave myself and enjoy treats. I get along with all the other dogs and the cats. I need a place to retire, where I can have some quiet time and sit on a rug next to a fire. *** Roy came to us through the city shelter. He was found in someone's living room on their couch after a thunderstom. He had broken in through a window. Our vet found that he had been a working retrever through evidence of teeth wear, a skin conditioin common to retrievers spending a lot of time wet, and 3 gunshot wounds as one would expect from a hunting accident. Roy has been diagnosed with post traumatic stress disorder and becomes terrified during thunderstorms. Otherwise he is a wonderful, loving and quiet dog
var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += 'My name is Roy. I really don\'t like loud noise much. I have my reasons. I behave myself and enjoy treats. I get along with all the other dogs and the cats. I need a place to retire, where I can have some quiet time and sit on a rug next to a fire.\n'; contents += '*** Roy came to us through the city shelter. He was found in someone\'s living room on their couch after a thunderstom. He had broken in through a window. Our vet found that he had been a working retrever through evidence of teeth wear, a skin conditioin common to retrievers spending a lot of time wet, and 3 gunshot wounds as one would expect from a hunting accident. Roy has been diagnosed with post traumatic stress disorder and becomes terrified during thunderstorms. Otherwise he is a wonderful, loving and quiet dog.\n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();My name is Roy. I really don't like loud noise much. I have my reasons. I behave myself and enjoy treats. I get along with all the other dogs and the cats. I need a place to retire, where I can have some quiet time and sit on a rug next to a fire.*** Roy came to us through the city shelter. He was found in someone's living room on their couch after a thunderstom. He had broken in through a window. Our vet found that he had been a working retrever through evidence of teeth wear, a skin conditioin common to retrievers spending a lot of time wet, and 3 gunshot wounds as one would expect from a hunting accident. Roy has been diagnosed with post traumatic stress disorder and becomes terrified during thunderstorms. Otherwise he is a wonderful, loving and quiet dog.This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet is already house trained. 
This pet has been altered. 
*My Contact Info*

*Frank Barchard Animal Shelter - CHA *

Wolfe City, TX

Phone: 903/496-2412
Email: [email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Lady in Tulsa, Ok*

*ADOPTED on 8/26/07...WHOO HOO!!!*

*Lady*


Breed: Golden Retriever
Sex: Female
Age: Adult
Size: Large
ID: 4263
*From: The Humane Society of Tulsa *

Email the adoption organization
 Click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About Lady*

A very nice family found me and brought me in off the streets. I am very sweet, house trained, and good with other dogs. I like kids and I am just an all around good dog. 

var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += 'A very nice family found me and brought me in off the streets. I am very sweet, house trained, and good with other dogs. I like kids and I am just an all around good dog. \n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();A very nice family found me and brought me in off the streets. I am very sweet, house trained, and good with other dogs. I like kids and I am just an all around good dog. This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet is already house trained. 
This pet has been altered. 
*My Contact Info*

*The Humane Society of Tulsa *

Tulsa, OK

Phone: (918) 250-DOGS (3647)
Email: [email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*2 Males in Broken Arrow, Ok Shelter*

*8/27/07 These 2 are no longer listed, hope this means they got pulled by a rescue!*

 8639 
Golden Retriever 
Adult, M Broken Arrow Animal Shelter
Broken Arrow, OK 
 8638 
Golden Retriever 
Adult, M Broken Arrow Animal Shelter
Broken Arrow, OK


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Priscilla in Athens, Tx HMS*

*8/27/07*
*She is still listed, Can anyone in the area check on her? I have not heard back form any rescues!*

   
*Priscilla*

Breed: Golden Retriever, Basset Hound [Mix]
Sex: Female
Age: Young
Size: Medium
*From: Henderson County Humane Society *

Email the adoption organization
 Click on thumbnails to enlarge, or click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About Priscilla*

This combination makes a very beautiful dog and she's very sweet and gentle. 
var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += 'This combination makes a very beautiful dog and she\'s very sweet and gentle.\n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();This combination makes a very beautiful dog and she's very sweet and gentle.This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
*My Contact Info*

*Henderson County Humane Society *

Athens, TX

Phone: 903-677-7387
Email: [email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Wagner in Wamego. KS HMS*

*8/27/07 Still there! Can anyone in this area check on him? I have not heard from any rescues on this guy!*

   
*Wagner*

Breed: Golden Retriever
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Large
*From: Pottawatomie County Caring Hearts Humane Society *

Email the adoption organization
 Click on thumbnails to enlarge, or click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About Wagner*


var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += 'Wagner is a very nice Golden Retriever. He walks well on the leash and enjoys being around others. 

If you are interested in adopting this pet, we ask that you please email us at [email protected] for an application. This is the first step in our adoption process. After we receive the adoption application we can set up a meeting for you with him/her and his foster family. This helps us to make sure we find the best match for you and the pets in our care. 


The Pottawatomie County Caring Hearts Humane Society is a not for profit 501 ( c ) 3 public charity. We work to find forever homes for dogs that enter the Wamego Shelter and also abandoned cats in Pottawatomie County. Our philosophy is one of rehabilitation for our dogs and finding the \"right\" home for each of them. Our volunteers do their best to make the dogs time at the shelter less dreary and to help socialize them so that they will be ready for their new homes. 
We are also working to improve the conditions at the shelter which is an outdoor only facility. If you would like to make a donation to help with our efforts or sponsor a dog or cat please email us at [email protected] or call (785)317-5545 or (785) 317-5538. Thank You! 
\n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();Wagner is a very nice Golden Retriever. He walks well on the leash and enjoys being around others. 

If you are interested in adopting this pet, we ask that you please email us at [email protected] for an application. This is the first step in our adoption process. After we receive the adoption application we can set up a meeting for you with him/her and his foster family. This helps us to make sure we find the best match for you and the pets in our care. 


The Pottawatomie County Caring Hearts Humane Society is a not for profit 501 ( c ) 3 public charity. We work to find forever homes for dogs that enter the Wamego Shelter and also abandoned cats in Pottawatomie County. Our philosophy is one of rehabilitation for our dogs and finding the "right" home for each of them. Our volunteers do their best to make the dogs time at the shelter less dreary and to help socialize them so that they will be ready for their new homes. 
We are also working to improve the conditions at the shelter which is an outdoor only facility. If you would like to make a donation to help with our efforts or sponsor a dog or cat please email us at [email protected] or call (785)317-5545 or (785) 317-5538. Thank You! 

Wagner is a very nice Golden Retriever. He walks well on the leash and enjoys being around others. 

If you are interested in adopting this pet, we ask that you please email us at [email protected] for an application. This is the first step in our adoption process. After we receive the adoption application we can set up a meeting for you with him/her and his foster family. This helps us to make sure we find the best match for you and the pets in our care. 


The Pottawatomie County Caring Hearts Humane Society is a not for profit 501 ( c ) 3 public charity. We work to find forever homes for dogs that enter the Wamego Shelter and also abandoned cats in Pottawatomie County. Our philosophy is one of rehabilitation for our dogs and finding the "right" home for each of them. Our volunteers do their best to make the dogs time at the shelter less dreary and to help socialize them so that they will be ready for their new homes. 
We are also working to improve the conditions at the shelter which is an outdoor only facility. If you would like to make a donation to help with our efforts or sponsor a dog or cat please email us at [email protected] or call (785)317-5545 or (785) 317-5538. Thank You! 
*My Contact Info*

*Pottawatomie County Caring Hearts Humane Society *

Wamego, KS

Phone: 785 313-3194
Email: [email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Barkley in Anderson, MO. Pound*

*Got this email this morning! *

Dear Kerri: Barkley is still with us but time is running out. I think the mayor of our city is getting impatient and feels that we are holding dogs too long. I'm afraid he will soon order us to "clear out the pound". I'm going to try to hold Barkley if at all possible.

John Sellers
*PLEASE ANYONE, let;s get Barkley out of there!!! PLEASE!!!*
*Barkley*




Breed: Golden Retriever, Akita [Mix]
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Large
*From: Anderson City Pound *

Email the adoption organization
 Click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About Barkley*

Barkley likes to announce when anyone arrives so he might be the perfect pet for someone looking for a watchdog. Don't know how he is with cats but he seems to tolerate other dogs fairly well. His temperament is gentle and he would probably be a great friend of the family in the country or city.
var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += 'Barkley likes to announce when anyone arrives so he might be the perfect pet for someone looking for a watchdog. Don\'t know how he is with cats but he seems to tolerate other dogs fairly well. His temperament is gentle and he would probably be a great friend of the family in the country or city.\n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();Barkley likes to announce when anyone arrives so he might be the perfect pet for someone looking for a watchdog. Don't know how he is with cats but he seems to tolerate other dogs fairly well. His temperament is gentle and he would probably be a great friend of the family in the country or city.
*My Contact Info*

*Anderson City Pound *

Anderson, MO

Phone: (417) 845-6463
Email: [email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Murphy in Albany, OR HMS*

*8/27/07 He is no longer listed! Hope this means he got adopted!*

*Murphy*




Breed: Golden Retriever
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Large
ID: 2546105
*From: SafeHaven Humane Society *

Email the adoption organization
 Click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About Murphy*


var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += '















Our organization offers 24PetWatch microchips, which include free registration into the 24PetWatch pet recovery service. For more information call 1-866-597-2424

This pet also comes with 30 days of pre-paid pet health insurance. For more information please visit ShelterCare Pet Insurance Programs or call 1-866-375-PETS.
\n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();

Our organization offers 24PetWatch microchips, which include free registration into the 24PetWatch pet recovery service. For more information call 1-866-597-2424

This pet also comes with 30 days of pre-paid pet health insurance. For more information please visit ShelterCare Pet Insurance Programs or call 1-866-375-PETS.

This pet is already house trained. 
This pet has been altered. 
*My Contact Info*

*SafeHaven Humane Society *

Albany, OR

Phone: (541) 928-2789
Email: [email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Puppy in Houston, TX Shelter*

*8/27/07 This guy is still at this place. Anyone?*

*Adoption*




Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix]
Sex: Male
Age: Young
Size: Medium
ID: A860444
*From: City of Houston Bureau of Animal Regulation and Care *

Email the adoption organization
 Click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About Adoption*


var iframeDocument = loadDescription("descriptionFrame", "descriptionHere"); var contents='\n'; contents += ''; iframeDocument.open('text/html', 1); iframeDocument.write(contents); iframeDocument.close();
This pet has been altered. 
*My Contact Info*

*City of Houston Bureau of Animal Regulation and Care *

Houston, TX

Phone: 713-238-9600
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

This is a thread for posting any goldens and/or golden mixes that you find on petfinder, or humane society postings. Please list as much info as you can, and maybe someone will be able to help. Also, please research the posting before posting here. We don't want to be bugging rescues about postings that they are already aware of. 

Thanks.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Jake in Salem, OR.*

*8/27/07 He is gone from Petfinder...Whoo Hoo!!*

Jake - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Golden in Texarkana, TX*

*8/27/07 They are off of Petfinder..*

HP4Confiscation - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## Brinkleysmom

This is good in one thread. Absolutely. But again, I would check with the rescues in the areas nearby before we start working on them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I can't look anymore. It's heartbreaking...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Ruby*

*8/27/07 She is off of Petfinders list...*

Ruby - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*8/27/07 Still listed, I emailed to see if still available?*

J.P. - Great Pyrenees,Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

J.P. - Great Pyrenees,Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Sam*

Sam - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Alice*

Alice - Golden Retriever,Labrador Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## mylissyk

*Oso in Ft. Worth, Tx Shelter* 
DFW Metro Golden Retriever Rescue took Oso, he is all ready on their website.
Adopt a Golden - Dallas/Ft. Worth Metro Golden Retriever Rescue - non-profit veterinary care and adoptive homes for Goldens

Go to Available Soon, he's at the very bottom.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Missy, that is wonderful news, Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## Rob's GRs

*Fayette County Animal Control Center*

*As of 8/30/07 these 2 are no longer listed. I can only hope they found homes.......*


Do to lack of fosters homes here with GRAPE here are 2 Golden mixes we can not take in from Fayette County Animal Control Center West Virginia

Anyone else interested?


Roxy - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes





Gracie - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Wish I could foster them but I live way to far away! 

Anyone else in this area wanting to help out by fostering?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*8/27/07 Got an email He has been ADOPTED...WHOO HOO!!!*


Cage 9 Aug 24 - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

I have emailed all the dogs on this list..Most, if not ALL of them are still in the shelters and need our help getting them into a rescue group...
So PLEASE if you live in the area of where these dogs are located, PLEASE contact any Golden Rescue and ask if they can save them...
I will keep them updated as they get placed...
Thank you all...
Kerri


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Heard back about the following dogs still available that are NOT in a RESCUE. Can anyone contact the rescues in the areas for these puppers?

Hi Kerri,
Prince is still here. : )
Golden Rescue showed interest in fostering him, but have not re-contacted us.
Are you interested in him? Donna

Hi Kerri,


Sandy is still available. The Golden Retriever rescue has been contacted if she doesn’t get adopted. We would rather see her go into a home as opposed to a rescue. They would be our last resort. If you are interested in her you can come by the shelter to visit her and fill out an adoption questionnaire. You can also download one from our website, www.havenhumane.org on the left hand side of the home page under the Forms menu. Fill it out and fax it to me at (530) 241-4664, attention: Lorrie. 

She is a seven year old spayed female. She is house trained and has lived with both kids and other pets. She is friendly to both. Please let me know if I can be of further assistance.

Hi Kerri,
Thank you for your interest in Paco. 
We are working with a new rescue group in Canada operating as Pawsitive Match. They were volunteers for CARE a shelter in San Jose Del Cabo that has recently closed. 
Paco is on the list to go to Canada . They interview the interested families with great care which is important to us. They have most of the dogs we send to them with pre-approved forever homes before they arrive.
Are you operating as a rescue group in Gilbert?
Judith Ubaldi
Secy/Tres HSCSL

Kerri,
That would be great if you can put him on your website. Rhonda has not said anything yet about having to bring him back. 
I am an animal control officer for Pryor. 
The only history we have on him is: He was either a stray or someone dumped him at our local nature walk. He had no identification and no one called to claim him. He was so good for us at the shelter that we let him out of his pen and he played around outside while we were cleaning. He is very playful but he is also still young. He did great with the other dogs. We had him for almost 3 weeks. When Rhonda adopted the Pyr. she asked about him. I told her that sadly his time has run out. She called me and asked if we would neuter him and let her foster him. He has been on pet finder but no one has inquired about him. It was slow during the summer but hopefully things would pick up. If you need any more info please let me know. I will e-mail Rhonda and ask if she can add anything since he has been staying with her.
Carolyn


----------



## TheHooch

You are doing great work!!!

Hooch


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*STILL AVAILABLE, being fostered by a lady but needs to go into a RESCUE. The lady can only keep him for a little while longer!!! Anyone in OK. wnat this Handsome fellow? *

   
*ROWDY*

Breed: Golden Retriever, Yellow Labrador Retriever [Mix]
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Large
ID: 253773
*From: PRYOR ANIMAL SHELTER *

Email the adoption organization
 Click on thumbnails to enlarge, or click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About ROWDY*

JoeJoe is just a happy go lucky sweet guy. He is a very friendly dog. He loves to play. He gets along well with the other dogs. He has been neutered. He is really a good dog, he likes to play ball, swim and play with the other four dogs. He would be best suited for a family of boys ( 8 years or older), I don't think he would do well with younger kids. My granddaughter is scared of him because he knocks her over when he get excited. His adoption fee is 75.00.

This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 
*My Contact Info*

*PRYOR ANIMAL SHELTER *

Pryor, OK

Phone: 918-864-6393 or 918-373-2
Email: [email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

TheHooch said:


> You are doing great work!!!
> 
> Hooch


Thanks Hooch!


----------



## TheHooch

You know me and my crew love ya. Hugs from me and roos from them.

Hooch


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Annie*

*8/27/07 No Longer on the PF list...Hope this means she got adopted!!*

   
*ANNIE*

Breed: Golden Retriever
Sex: Female
Age: Senior
Size: Large
ID: D9474
*From: Woods Humane Society *

This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 
*My Contact Info*

*Woods Humane Society *

San Luis Obispo, CA

Phone: (805) 543-9316
Email: [email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

No Name 
Golden Retriever 
Baby, M L.A. County Animal Care Control: Lancaster
Lancaster, CA 
No Name 
Golden Retriever 
Baby, M L.A. County Animal Care Control: Lancaster
Lancaster, CA 
No Name 
Golden Retriever 
Baby, M L.A. County Animal Care Control: Lancaster
Lancaster, CA


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

No Name 
Golden Retriever 
Young, M L.A. County Animal Care & Control: Baldwin Park
Baldwin Park, CA 
No Name 
Golden Retriever 
Baby, M L.A. County Animal Care & Control: Baldwin Park
Baldwin Park, CA


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Hansen-STILL IN A SHELTER!*

*Hi Kerri,*
*Thank you for inquiring about Hansen. Yes, he is currently available for adoption however he will need to be in a child-free home. If you don’t have kids living with you then I encourage you to visit him Wednesday thru Sunday when we’re open to the public. You can find our hours, policies, procedures and fees on our website at www.spcala.com.*

*Sierra C. Smith*
*Assistant Manager*
*Long Beach Companion Animal Village*
*spcaLA*
*(562) 570-4905*
*[email protected]*
*www.spcala.com*




**


*Hansen*

Breed: Golden Retriever
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Medium
ID: 07-03658
*From: spcaLA *

*My Contact Info*

*spcaLA *

Long Beach, CA

Phone: 562-570-7722
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Brinkleysmom

kerribear's golden kids said:


> *Hi Kerri,*
> *Thank you for inquiring about Hansen. Yes, he is currently available for adoption however he will need to be in a child-free home. If you don’t have kids living with you then I encourage you to visit him Wednesday thru Sunday when we’re open to the public. You can find our hours, policies, procedures and fees on our website at www.spcala.com.*
> 
> *Sierra C. Smith*
> *Assistant Manager*
> *Long Beach Companion Animal Village*
> *spcaLA*
> *(562) 570-4905*
> *[email protected]*
> *www.spcala.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *Hansen*
> 
> Breed: Golden Retriever
> Sex: Male
> Age: Adult
> Size: Medium
> ID: 07-03658
> *From: spcaLA *
> 
> *My Contact Info*
> 
> *spcaLA *
> 
> Long Beach, CA
> 
> 
> 
> Phone: 562-570-7722
> Email: [email protected]








I just got an email about this dog asking if I can help get this guy into rescue. Has Steve seen this one to forward to Jody at HBGRR??? I am thinking that the California ones, Jody is aware of but it doesnt hurt if Steve checks with her. I know HBGRR is so well known out there that they would be checking.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I can send some of these out to rescues, but I don't know if they've already been sent. I'm getting too old for this...


----------



## Maggies mom

From what I understand a s rescue has been contacted about this.....


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

I contacted 4 rescues on him! No replies yet!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Rojo*

*ROJO*



Breed: Golden Retriever
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Large
*From: Yucca Valley Animal Shelter *

Email the adoption organization
 Click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About ROJO*

ROJO is a 2 year old neutered male golden retriever. He has been vaccinated and neutered and will be microchipped before going home. ROJO is good with other friendly dogs and cats and children of all ages. 
This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
This pet has been altered. 
*My Contact Info*

*Yucca Valley Animal Shelter *

Yucca Valley, CA

Phone: 760 365-3111
Email: [email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Bo...Red Golden in MN. Shelter*

Bo - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Duke..Golden/Chesapeke Bay In MN. Shelter*

Duke - Golden Retriever,Chesapeake Bay Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Sabastian Golden in MN> Shelter*

Sabastian - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Kansas Shelter has 1 Golden & 1 Mix*

 07-1115 
Black Labrador Retriever
Golden Retriever 
Young, F Leavenworth Animal Control Shelter
Leavenworth, KS 
 07-1119 
Golden Retriever 
Adult, M Leavenworth Animal Control Shelter
Leavenworth, KS


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Dudley in Alaska Shelter*

Dudley - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Gale in IA Shelter*

34w Gale - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Duke in Mo..Time is running out for him!!!*

DUKE - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*7 yr old Female Golden in TX Shelter*

Golden Retiever - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Older Female in Springdale AR. Shelter*

07-1976 - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Have you contacted the rescues, Kerri? You probably have, but all I could see is dogs in need.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Bob in Tenn shelter*

BOB - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Blue Golden Mix in Miss.*

Blue - Labrador Retriever,Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Jake a Golden Mix in LA.*

Jake - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Urgent-Timid Golden in Portland, TN Shelter*

Timid - URGENT!!!! - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Golden Mix puppies in LA. Shelter*

Golden Mix Pups - Golden Retriever,Labrador Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Lucky in KY shelter*

Lucky - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*3 Goldens in TX. Shelter*

 3061365 
Golden Retriever 
Young, M Montgomery County Animal Shelter
Conroe, TX 
 3065657 
Golden Retriever 
Adult, F Montgomery County Animal Shelter
Conroe, TX 
ANNABELLE 
Golden Retriever 
Adult, F Montgomery County Animal Shelter
Conroe, TX


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Max In IND. Shelter*

Max - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Kirk in Tenn...*

Kirk - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Shelly in AL Shelter*

Shelly - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Kipper Golden Mix in KY Shelter*

Kipper - Labrador Retriever,Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Todd in KY Shelter*

Todd - Golden Retriever,Labrador Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Golden Mix in GA. Shelter*

PEN 309 - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## mylissyk

I just emailed Iowa GRR for this boy - he's my Lilah's twin brother if there ever was one!



kerribear's golden kids said:


> 34w Gale - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

mylissyk said:


> I just emailed Iowa GRR for this boy - he's my Lilah's twin brother if there ever was one!


Does this mean you want to rescue him???
The kids sure would love a new playmate Mom!!!


----------



## mylissyk

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Does this mean you want to rescue him???
> The kids sure would love a new playmate Mom!!!


I'm obviously losing my mind, because 5 is starting to look like a totally doable number! (over my city's # of pets allowed, but hey what the heck!)


----------



## mylissyk

I received an email reply from the IA rescue:

_Thank you for your email. We have an agreement with the shelter that if they have any difficulty placing him into a suitable home that they will contact us for our assistance. 

I appreciate your concern!

Thank you!

Katie Heard
President & Founder
Iowa Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc
Home
_



kerribear's golden kids said:


> 34w Gale - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## Rob's GRs

*In Harrisburg PA*

In Harrisburg PA. 

I did e-mail DVGRR but I am not sure that is their area either.

*UPDATE: DVGRR got back to me on 8/31 and will be looking into JAGGERs case that is posted a couple posts above!!*
__________________




JAGGER - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

mylissyk said:


> I'm obviously losing my mind, because 5 is starting to look like a totally doable number! (over my city's # of pets allowed, but hey what the heck!)


You can get a kennel permit form the county for more than 4 dogs.
He is so adorable.
Go for it Missy!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs

*Fayette County WV*



Trixie - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


*I have e-mailed my own rescue group about Trixie but with lack of foster homes I am not sure we will be able to help. *

*Also I recieved no word back yet from DVGRR about JAGGER the Golden in Harrisburg PA......*


*UPDATE: DVGRR got back to me on 8/31 and will be looking into JAGGERs case that is posted a couple posts above!!*


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Your doing what you can and that is what matters, right?
Hopfully soon all of these kids will find homes...Keep up the great job!


----------



## Rob's GRs

*UPDATE: 8/31/07 *Trixie was scheduled to come to GRAPE tomorrow but
another rescue just took her, so she is safe now.






Trixie - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Whoo Hoo! Hooray for Trixie!


----------



## mylissyk

Petfinder pages for these three are gone now.



kerribear's golden kids said:


> 3061365
> Golden Retriever
> Young, M Montgomery County Animal Shelter
> Conroe, TX
> 3065657
> Golden Retriever
> Adult, F Montgomery County Animal Shelter
> Conroe, TX
> ANNABELLE
> Golden Retriever
> Adult, F Montgomery County Animal Shelter
> Conroe, TX


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Yea! Let's hope they are in a rescue or got adopted.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

*Buddy in KS. Shelter*

Buddy - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## Rob's GRs

*1 day left*

This guy only has one day left....

*I justed e-mailed the 3 rescues in Ohio as of the time of this posting....*





This friendly boy was found wandering on W. 9th St. He was not wearing a collar or identification. No one has called to report him missing. He is friendly and appears to be in good health. He has been given a duramune vaccine. 

*He is scheduled for euthanasia at 1 pm on Wed, Sept 12th* . 

Please call if interested in giving him a second chance in your home. Our adoption fee is $60 CASH which includes his neutering, rabies vaccine, duramune vaccine, and Ohio dog license, whiuch will be honored anywhere in the state of Ohio through the end of 2007. 

330-424-6663 Open 8-12 1-4 Mon.-Fri. 9-noon Sat. 

1212 Avail9/10 - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## Karen519

*One day left..*

Rob:

He is just beautiful!!

Praying someone saves him!

Stop the Suffering is a wonderful rescues for Mixed Breeds in Ohio. I know they have some financial problems, but if someone offered to pay for his vetting, they might save him.

Stop The Suffering

E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Rob's GRs

Karen519 said:


> Rob:
> 
> He is just beautiful!!
> 
> Praying someone saves him!
> 
> Stop the Suffering is a wonderful rescues for Mixed Breeds in Ohio. I know they have some financial problems, but if someone offered to pay for his vetting, they might save him.
> 
> Stop The Suffering
> 
> E-Mail: [email protected]


I do not think it looks good for this guy today. Just 5 hours left. 
I did not get any replies back from any of the Ohio rescues.......


----------



## Rob's GRs

Rob's GRs said:


> I do not think it looks good for this guy today. Just 5 hours left.
> I did not get any replies back from any of the Ohio rescues.......


 
Wow, with only a few hours to spare he just made it and got adopted!!!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Rob's GRs said:


> Wow, with only a few hours to spare he just made it and got adopted!!!!


Whoo Hooo! Hurrray for him!


----------



## Karen519

*Thank God..*

Thank God!!

He is such a cutie!!


----------



## mylissyk

*Older Golden female in Cedar Rapids, IA shelter*

Older Golden female in Cedar Rapids, IA shelter. She needed grooming in the worst way. The notes say they have cleaned her up and cut out the mats since these pictures were taken.

I did email several rescues, in a couple of states:

*
[SIZE=-1]Iowa Golden Retriever Rescue

[/SIZE]**As Good As Gold (AGAG) - Golden Retriever Rescue of Northern Illinois*
*Love A Golden Rescue* (MO)
*Retrieve A Golden of Minnesota (RAGOM)*

​ 
42B Maddie - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## Karen519

*Maddie*

Maddie is beautiful!!

Praying someone saves her!


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001

Karen519 said:


> Maddie is beautiful!!
> 
> Praying someone saves her!


 She has a pending! yay!


----------



## Karen519

*Maddie..*

*Please let us know if Maddie gets adopted or rescued!!

Yay, Maddie!!!*


----------



## mylissyk

*Beautiful Girl in Sierra Vista, AZ shelter*

Kerri, is Sierra Vista, AZ anywhere near you?


Fallon - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## mylissyk

bump, Kerri did you see this yet?


----------



## Karen519

*Beautiful Girl in Arizona Shelter.*

Beautiful Girl in Arizona Shelter.
Wow! Fallon is beautiful!!!




Bump




Meet Fallon!!!


----------



## Karen519

*Poor Senior Golden/Shep Mix at Stark in Canton, OH-Needs Help...*

Senior Golden/Shep Mix in OH Shelter needs a rescue!!! 


I always get these URGENT e-mails right before I'm leaving for work.

This boy looks like he has some Golden Ret. in him to me-Please call Pam if you can take him into your home or rescue. Poor Senior-he must be suffering with a flea allergy!!!! He is at Stark in Canton, Ohio.

Can you resist this sweet face? This sweetheart has been at the pound since September 5th, He is missing the fur off half his back which looks like a flea allergy. *There is someone that has offered to pay for the treatment of his *skin in case it would be mange.* He is a nice dog and has no issues , he desperately needs to be vetted soon.* I* can take him to the vets but I am not allowed to take him back to the pound once he is pulled. If you are interested and are able to take him please let me know as soon as possible and maybe I can get him in this week to see the vet. He is so miserable.**Thanks, Pam 330-494-3551*

02 - Shepherd [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes
Can you resist this sweet face? This sweetheart has been at the pound since September 5th, He is missing the fur off half his back which looks like a flea allergy. There is someone that has offered to pay for the treatment of his skin in case it would be mange. He is a nice dog and has no issues , he desperately needs to be vetted soon. I can take him to the vets but I am not allowed to take him back to the pound once he is pulled. If you are interested and are able to take him please let me know as soon as possible and maybe I can get him in this week to see the vet. He is so miserable.
Thanks, Pam 330-494-3551
02 - Shepherd [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes

***One rescue answered and said they cannot take him because he is NOT PB.

Can anyone help him by adopting or taking into their rescue-Someone willing to pay for his vet bill and Pam can pull him and take him to the vet!!!!! *


----------



## Karen519

*Great News-Update from Pam-Just in!!!!*

Pam pulled him from Stark today.

She said he is UNBELIEVABLY SWEET-WILL SEND PICS!!

A rescue in PA is taking him.

I am so happy I could dance!!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

WOW Fallon is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Karen519

*Beaut. Golden Ret. in Carroll County Dog Pound-Ohio*

Have not had chance to e-mail any rescues yet.


Urgent # 15 - Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes

Pet Notes 
Printer friendly view Email to a friend! Photos Enlarge photo 

Urgent # 15
Breed: Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Young 
Size: Large 
From: Carroll County Dog Pound

My Contact InfoCarroll County Dog Pound 
Carrollton, OH

Phone: 330-627-4244

Email adoption organization


----------



## mylissyk

_*ADOPTED!!!*_




mylissyk said:


> Kerri, is Sierra Vista, AZ anywhere near you?
> 
> 
> Fallon - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## mylissyk

*~~~~~ADOPTED!!~~~~~~~~*



mylissyk said:


> Older Golden female in Cedar Rapids, IA shelter. She needed grooming in the worst way. The notes say they have cleaned her up and cut out the mats since these pictures were taken.
> 
> I did email several rescues, in a couple of states:
> 
> 
> *[SIZE=-1]Iowa Golden Retriever Rescue
> 
> [/SIZE]**As Good As Gold (AGAG) - Golden Retriever Rescue of Northern Illinois*
> *Love A Golden Rescue* (MO)
> *Retrieve A Golden of Minnesota (RAGOM)*
> 
> 
> 
> 42B Maddie - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


----------



## Karen519

*So Glad*

So Glad she was adopted!!!!


----------



## mylissyk

...but it just keeps raining Goldens, this boy is in Little Rock Animal Services, Little Rock AR. I emailed one rescue in MO that the national list says covers OK so I thought they might be able to help, but I couldn't find a rescue that states it covers AR.

Grant - Golden Retriever - Petfinder.com PetNotes


Enlarge photo 
 



*Click on thumbnail to enlarge*

   
*Grant*

















Breed: Golden Retriever
Sex: Male
Age: Adult
Size: Large
ID: 318849-Grant
*From: Arkansas Southern Dog Rescue / LRAS animals *


This beautiful boy just appeared in my yard today and I have not been able to find an owner for him. I believe that he may have been dumped here as I was asked if he belonged to me a day or so ago by neighbors who said they found him and could not keep him. Apparently they just turned him out as he was at my house waiting for me when I came home. If his owner is not found he will be available for adoption soon. He is a super sweet boy, very friendly with both cats and dogs. I have not observed him with children but given his demeanor I would say he is going to do fine in that area too. He is a young boy - probably no more than two and although underweight at the moment he will probably be in the 70 lb range when he reaches his optimum weight.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
If you are interested in saving one of the lost souls residing in LRAS, _please do not hesitate!_ (Note: Animals that specifically say they are in foster care in the description/Notes above are already OUT of LRAS, and therefore the information below does not apply.)

Very little information about shelter animals is usually available since, most have been picked up as strays. Any information that is known, or has been observed about them, is posted in their bio/description. This includes whether or not dogs are housetrained, kid friendly, dog and cat friendly, etc. We do the best we can, but we are volunteers (not shelter employees), and the amount of time we can spend with each animal is limited.

For information and assistance with *out-of-area* adoption or rescue, please click on adoption, or rescue, and Email one of the local rescues listed. For information and assistance with *local* adoption or rescue, please click on adoption, or rescue.

Want to *sponsor* this animal? Typically, $100 will cover sterilization, and $125 will cover transport. This will go a long way toward saving this animal's life. Please Email us if you can help.

_All animals currently residing in this facility are considered very urgent. LRAS is a high volume animal control facility, and most of the animals that enter this facility never leave through the front door.

_*Little Rock Animal Services information:
*4500 S. Kramer Street (located off South University Avenue) Directions: driving south on University Avenue, cross Asher Avenue, go through the next light, turn right on 1st Tee Drive then right on South Kramer Street)Little Rock, AR 72206
Phone: 501- 376-3067
Kennels are open to the public: Monday-Friday 11:30 AM to 5:00 PM


----------



## Karen519

*Beautiful..*

What a BEAUTIFUL BOY!! His name is Grant!!!

I looked for a GR rescue in Arkansas-couldn't find. I found Almost Heaven Golden Ret. Sanctuary in Delray, WV.

I wonder if they might help Grant??


----------



## Karen519

*Golden Ret. Mix Young and Beaut. in Stark County Dog Warden in Canton, OH!!*

Young & beaut. Light Golden Ret. Mix at Stark County Dog Warden in Canton, OH 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

He is just beautiful and there are 62 dogs there!!

71 - Golden Retriever [Mix] - Petfinder.com PetNotes

I didn't look through all the pics, so there may be more than one Golden Ret.
Will e-mail OHIO Golden rescues after dinner!!!
My Contact InfoStark County Dog Warden Department 
Canton

Phone: 330-451-2343

Email adoption organization


Picked up as a stray on 10/15. 45 lbs. For questions about the dog's behavior please email [email protected]. (THIS IS NOT THE HOLD EMAIL ; email [email protected] to place a hold on the dog.). Adoption fee of $62 includes license, Duramune shot (donated shots; as supplies are available) and refundable $35 spay/neuter deposit. We take CASH ONLY, no checks, or credit cards. Because most of our dogs in the kennel are strays, we do not have any knowledge about each individual dog's background, so we cannot make any health claims or behavior assurances concerning our dogs. We have two certified SAFER testers who can grade the dogs on an A-F scale. (SAFER is a behavior assessment developed by Emily Weiss, PhD specifically to assess the behavior of shelter dogs; along with other methods we can get a better idea of the dog’s temperaments). We offer a hold system, but please be advised that more than one person can put a "hold" on the same dog. (The person with the first hold may adopt the dog on the day it can go...72 hrs after its been at the pound; if the first hold doesn't show, the second hold gets the dog, etc) Please call the pound at 330-451-2343 to check on the dog's availability before driving a long distance. Rescue groups with 501(c)3 status can pull a dog for a reduced fee, but must show documentation of non-profit status All pets are eligible for one month Sheltercare Pet Insurance for a 1.00. [email protected]

**Just e-mailed all 4 Golden Ret. rescues in Ohio:
OHIO

Golden Endings Golden Retriever Rescue
Territory Serviced. Central and Southeastern Ohio 
Golden Retrievers In Need Rescue Service, Inc. (GRIN)
Territory Serviced: Northeast Ohio 
Golden Treasures Golden Retriever Rescue, Inc.
Territory Serviced: Northeast Ohio 
Golden Retriever Rescue of Northwest Ohio
[email protected]
Territory Serviced: Northwest Ohio


----------



## Karen519

*Poor Rusty, 3 yr.old Gold. Ret. X in Jefferson County Animal Control-Mt. Vernon, IL!!*

Poor Rusty-3 yr. old Golden Retriever Mix in So. ILLINOIS 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pet Notes 
« previous return to pet list next » Printer friendly view Email to a friend! Photos Enlarge photo 
Jefferson County Animal Control

Rusty
Breed: Golden Retriever [Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Medium 
From: Jefferson County Animal Control More About Rusty
My Contact InfoJefferson County Animal Control 
Mt.Vernon

Phone: 

Email adoption organization

« previous return to pet list next »

There are also MANY Adorable Puppies, BLACK DOGS (LABS, dacshunds here), I don't think Poor Rusty stands MUCH OF A CHANCE!Contact Us
Adoption Hours: Monday - Friday, 10:30 AM - 4:45 PM. We are closed weekends and holidays. Call first to make sure the animal is still there.

Address:

Jefferson County Animal Control 
107 E. Perkins 
Mt. Vernon, IL 62864 
Click here for a map 
Phone: (618) 244-8024

Please email one of the email addresses: [email protected] or [email protected] or [email protected] for more info!! Our website is updated as often as possible. If you are looking for something special please call !!!Email: [email protected] or [email protected]
Attached Images


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Karen519

*Still trying to find a rescue for Rusty at jefferson in Mt. Vernon, IL*

I will just keep trying for Rusty.

*Here is Rusty's sad Story:
"Rusty is a nice guy that loves people and kids. His owner decided she didn't want him any more so moved and left him at a friends house who didn't feed him so he about starved to death. He is looking for a good home and friend to care for him. He is in Pen # 9 he is about 4 yrs old. We are receiving many dogs and puppies daily and each animal here will have a VERY LIMITED TIME. Please do not wait to contact us about any of these nice animals.

If you are wanting a WEEKEND OR EVENING responses please email: 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
adoption Fee: $60.00 - fully refunded to you once you neuter, rabie, and microchip.
Adoption Hours: Mon-Fri 10:30A-4:45P
Phone Hours: Mon-Fri 8:30A-4:45P
(618)244-8024 Ask for Ruth. *
*Just e-mailed all those rescues on list Kimm posted for me, yesterday I did some. Also e-mailed As Good As Gold and Love a Golden.

I won't give up!!

*If anyone can think of another rescue to try for Rusty, please do. Think his time is very limited.*


----------

